# A way to create co2 on a budget for your grow room



## Ethan-2.6- (Jan 28, 2008)

Check this out!

DO-IT-YOURSELF C02 GENERATOR  (for your closet operation)    Every green leafed plant uses carbon dioxide in its daily life. 0.5% of our air is carbon dioxide. Plants are able to utilize up to 5 times the natural amount and can grow 5 times faster - provided that sufficient light, nutrients, and water are available to support the extra growth. Generally speaking, a plant will grow faster with added carbon dioxide in its environment.
   Yeast is a living, eating, breathing and reproducing organism.  They consume sugar and water and excrete carbon dioxide and alcohol. Yeast is used in the production of alcohol. Buy some brewers yeast at a make-your-own-beer/wine store. You will have to get a large jug with a small mouth, a rubber cork with a hole in it that will fit in the mouth of the jug, and six to ten feet (your decision) of flexible tubing in which the carbon dioxide will travel. All of these can be found at the one store. You are basically reviving the dry yeast  in the package so that they will eat the sugar you give it and produce carbon dioxide meanwhile. Ask the person at the store that you want to produce carbon dioxide for some house plants. They will give you what you need.
  1. Fill the large jug with slightly warm water. Not hot, not even warm, just a bit warmer than lukewarm. The warmth wakes up the yeast. 
2. Now add sugar to the water . One part sugar to every five parts of solution. 
3. Empty the packet of yeast in the jug and stir. 
4. After a few hours the yeast should be active and  producing carbon dioxide. The production of carbon dioxide can be observed by actual bubbles floating to the surface. 
5.The only thing you have to do now is maintain the life of your yeast population. Dump out some of the solution and add fresh water so that is does not become stagnant. Add a few teaspoons of  sugar. Do this every week or two. 
6.Theoretically, your yeast population can last for an eternity!

Sounds good to me! Unfortunately it probably only works proficiently insmaller grow rooms such as closets (<3 closets)

Tell me what you think! I found it at 

http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/growing-marijuana-1.html


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 28, 2008)

your supposed to shake the mix every day or so....to start it up again....and everytime you shake it, you get a nice big burst of c02.

 I did this for a whole grow once, and im possitive it helped.
   I would recormend making 2 mixes, both in gallon jugs.
 Then make one in a 2 liter bottle.......Then make two 20oz  mixes......and put the 20oz bottles so they sit ontop the the soil....right underneath the plants.
  This will shoot c02 right up there main stem, and under the canopy........the other bigger mixes are just so the whole room has lots of c02.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey there Ethan,
  I gotta be straight about this idea, I breathe out more Co2 than you will make with this in the same amount of time, also if you are running a fan you will likely be pulling in air from the general outside area, and that to will give you what your plants need. 
  If I remember right, you also have to seriously raise the temp in your closet to above 90* degrees. Anyone attempting to run Co2 in a closet needs to remember that this is a heavier than air gas, that will seek a way out of the grow environment, and in large amounts can kill you.
  The chemistry is correct, but the setup seems wrong, we should get someone here that is super good in this area,  and see what they have to say about it.
 I wouldn't fart with it untill I was well rounded on the subject of using Co2 gas.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 28, 2008)

i disagree king.

 This is a good production of Co2 if you do it right.
  It takes a little bit to get it set up, and you got to stay ontop of making new bottles....but it works......however i never measured PPM.
   But the difference between my grows without, and ones with c02 was big.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey there Hookah,
  Your a little vague there chief, What part or parts do you disagree with ?
Is it the part where I said I could off gas more than that would produce, or was it the temp thingy, or maybe the heavier than air part ?
  That's the cool part about being friends,  and realizing that life isn't worth spit if you can't have your thoughts and opinions. 
  I am flattered that you feel comfortable enough with me to be able to say, "I disagree". 
 So last, but not least that would leave us with the part where I opt out by saying let's get someone who knows the stuff and is well rounded with it.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 29, 2008)

How well does carbonated water in a spray bottle work?

Do you just spray it on the leaves every day or something?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 29, 2008)

ClosetGrow420 said:
			
		

> How well does carbonated water in a spray bottle work?
> 
> Do you just spray it on the leaves every day or something?


 
Dont waste time any money with this or yeast buckets, good fresh air is all thats needed if you cant maintain 1800 ppm then its just a waste.


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright, thanks bro


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah i think getting a reg kit shouldnt be that bad. I play paintball so its an easier conversion for me wallet-wise


----------



## godtea (Mar 29, 2008)

Bio mass and metabolism have alot to do with CO2 production .
a pound of yeast and ten pounds of sugar can't produce the same amount of CO2 as a grown man (look at the kings avatar )
 You'd be better off putting dry ice into thermos bottles (plastic not glass


----------

